# Brag thread. You're awesome and you know it



## Ringwraith917 (Nov 18, 2016)

There's nothing wrong with patting yourself on the back once in awhile. Sometimes you do something awesome and there's no one around to see it.

Post something you did that makes you say "Yeah I'm Awesome"


I'll start: I was assembling a Huffy Southwind bicycle, and a bolt snapped off in the frame. I would've had to defect the whole bike except I was able to hand-drill out the bolt with a self-tapping screw and replace it. Yeah I'm awesome.


----------



## Doglover89 (Nov 18, 2016)

My TL thinks I'm a moron but my STL wrote me a vibe card that says he appreciates me and my flexibility


----------



## instockout (Nov 18, 2016)

Doglover89 said:


> My TL thinks I'm a moron but my STL wrote me a vibe card that says he appreciates me and my flexibility


Does it count if I think my tl is a moron and so does my stl?


----------



## brizzy93 (Nov 18, 2016)

We had a visit 2 days ago and I zoned half of market (the bad aisles) and the DTL was super impressed with market, and the store as a whole. The dry market team got a big shout out during the morning huddle yesterday


----------



## instockout (Nov 18, 2016)

brizzy93 said:


> We had a visit 2 days ago and I zoned half of market (the bad aisles) and the DTL was super impressed with market, and the store as a whole. The dry market team got a big shout out during the morning huddle yesterday


I dropped manuals/pulled them/pushed them and zoned the area throughout the store and essentially salesfloor got a pat on the back for keeping the zone great...


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 18, 2016)

We had a TM call out for several days because of a family emergency.
I worked six days (including a crazy split shift) so no one else had to disrupt their schedule.


----------



## brizzy93 (Nov 18, 2016)

instockout said:


> I dropped manuals/pulled them/pushed them and zoned the area throughout the store and essentially salesfloor got a pat on the back for keeping the zone great...


aw that sucks


----------



## CsideMaster (Nov 18, 2016)

I was putting a can of soup away in one of the aisels and as it slid down the soup holder it knocked the can of soup in front of it out while my back was turned...I heard it, turned around, stuck my hand out without looking and caught it. I looked around and was so disappointed that no one saw it.


----------



## Noiinteam (Nov 18, 2016)

I was pulling a dairy pallet around a bunker to drop it, when I realized I caught the edge of a Corona beer display. As it started to fall in between the pallet and the bunker I caught it. 10 seconds of sheer panic thinking about that cleanup!


----------



## Him (Nov 18, 2016)

My shift was about to end and my workcenter was completed (Backroom honestly had no backstock and for the first time in awhile, we were actually clean). Without any leader having to tell me, I pulled some of the EXF's (products needed for the salesfloor), pushed them and backstock any residual from the EXF's. Sales and Payroll right??


----------



## phibot (Nov 18, 2016)

I've turned my workcenter from what used to keep AP up at night into Fort Knox..so yay?


----------



## Doglover89 (Nov 18, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> We had a TM call out for several days because of a family emergency.
> I worked six days (including a crazy split shift) so no one else had to disrupt their schedule.



That TM would have been fired at my store but kudos to you for taking on the extra shifts.


----------



## Pelon1071 (Nov 18, 2016)

I got a REDCard on my 2nd-day of work.


----------



## TTGOz (Nov 18, 2016)

I'm in the area of that massive winter storm coming through and I had to go push carts out there and stay an extra 4 hours because the closing Cart Attendant called in.. he calls in at least once or twice a week, please tell me how this kid isn't fired yet. He's great when he's here but he sincerely calls in ALL the time. He's consistently called in, it all started two weeks into his employment here. It's been about a month now. It astonishes me he's not gone since he's barely into his probationary period.

Oh well, I don't mind a good 1pm-10pm cart shift during a blizzard that only let up around 9:30pm lol.(sarcasm) Started snowing around 10am.


----------



## RunForACallBox (Nov 18, 2016)

My GSTL trainer called out the other day and I was closing GSA for the first time by myself on my second day of training. Everything went so smooth I was so surprised. I even was thrown a  brand new cashier who had never been on a register before and she performed well. It was a overall good night. I survived.


----------



## glo (Nov 19, 2016)

I have the weekend off.


----------



## BackroomAlpha (Nov 19, 2016)

Stayed past my shift to cover a BrTM calling in for the closing shift. Pulled 5 hour autoCAFs on my own in 1 hour and 10 minutes. I was pretty satisfied.


----------



## HRZone (Nov 19, 2016)

I havent quit yet


----------



## LaTarjetaRoja (Nov 19, 2016)

I managed to get through another shift without revealing that I am a lizard person. Humansss are easssily fooled.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 19, 2016)

ETLs haven't yet found the bodies in my walk-in although one DID wonder why we were going thru so much degreaser.


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Nov 19, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> ETLs haven't yet found the bodies in my walk-in although one DID wonder why we were going thru so much degreaser.



And its strange we have had a different Steritech technician every time for the last few visits.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 19, 2016)

*walks by whistling nonchalantly


----------



## Kompa (Nov 19, 2016)

I showed up to work.


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 19, 2016)

For the longest employed PA pershisble assistant at my store almost 4 years.

making 10 cents over new hires.


----------



## Bosch (Nov 19, 2016)

I helped a newbie understand why you push to a second location first. I pitched in with the backroom and helped to backstock the mountain of BS that overnight left for someone else to finish. It's been a while but I still remember how and where to put stuff.

I didn't call out the overnight ETL for selling 4 NES classics we got in last to his people. While the official line is we are not allowed to buy them before the store opens. That fight is for another day.


----------



## Pelon1071 (Nov 20, 2016)

Someone tried to scam me into giving them more change by doing the good ol': handing you cash, asking for it back, handing you more and more while talking to you really fast. But I got the drift real quick. So when it was time to give him his change. I used as many low-value coins as possible.  Hope you like having a pocket full of pennies and nickels asshole.


----------



## Kartman (Nov 20, 2016)

I'm into my 3rd year... I've never called out, missed a shift or been late. I come in on my days off and I stay past my scheduled shift all the time.


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Nov 20, 2016)

My Mother went in today to buy a Turkey for Thanksgiving for when we all go over, and she was told we were out.

Her first response to me "This wouldn't have happened if you still did the ordering there".

My reply, "I know"


----------



## XxxxxxxX (Nov 20, 2016)

you guys are awesome i wish you guys work at my store


----------



## squirrely (Nov 20, 2016)

Went from TM to SrTL with LOD shifts. TM told me that it's awesome that I haven't changed and he appreciates that I still help push batches and zone. Lots of LODs bark orders, but I'm the first one to jump in and help.


----------



## Redcardpurgatory (Nov 21, 2016)

Perfectly zoned all of Dollar Spot (including 2 go-back carts and new merchandise shipment) on a closing shift and didn't completely freak out when it was a disaster when I came back 12 hours later.


----------



## Kartman (Nov 21, 2016)

Job security!


----------



## BrohemianRapcity (Nov 22, 2016)

I was complimented by my new STL saying I was worth 5 team members and shouldn't be surprised if I got promoted after the holidays.


----------



## Kaitii (Nov 22, 2016)

I did six carts of toys tonight

You're welcome, electionics opener


----------



## Circle9 (Nov 26, 2016)

Cleaned up the back of the store and loaded 80+ pallets onto a sweep. Lots of stacking and rearranging and swearing, but I did it. And that's just counting the full-size pallets, didn't bother counting the stack of half pallets I put together. Also collected all the soda vendor shelves and pallets and got those condensed again. I'm not completely finished but things are looking like a lot less of a disaster.

Now, you might ask yourself why I didn't take the time every day to keep the pallets organized. Instead of waiting until it got out of control and had to spend over a hour busting my ass to get the STL off my back. All I have to say to that is:


----------



## RightArm (Nov 26, 2016)

Made sense out of half the shoe dept.  One more half to go.  Managing to maintain in spite of crazy sell currently going on with boots and shoes flying out the door....


----------



## Rock Lobster (Nov 26, 2016)

Well this is the second year in a row an ETL in our district has quit out of a difficult role during Q4 and I have had to take over (one year covering 2 positions, one year permanently moving into one) without any training at all for either.  Oh, and we ran green.... its ok though, I am not paid very much more than a normal NIR ETL


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 26, 2016)

That stinks, Rock but we know how awesome you are


----------



## Cart king (Nov 26, 2016)

Instead of going home and sleeping I stayed and helped pull flexes and do reshop and deep zone toys and electronics. Tonight will be the 1st night since we opened Thursday that I will sleep for more than 31 minute intervals. But on a bright side we beat our sales goal by 10%.


----------



## desertcoyote (Nov 27, 2016)

Counted Black Friday money... between four skims and 6 advances it all balanced in the end with enough cash left over to not be hurting until we can order next week.  Very nice.


----------



## EagleEye (Nov 27, 2016)

I have more AP results in 6 months at my store than every other store in the district does YTD.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Nov 27, 2016)

Was complimented  by a guest who said I was "The nicest cashier here."
After a crazy day last week, my TL said I was doing an awesome job.


----------



## LaTarjetaRoja (Dec 1, 2016)

I busted my ass to get done what needed to be done today. I doubt anyone even noticed, but I'm proud of myself.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 2, 2016)

Pfresh consistently has an amazing zone because of me.

I am militant on putting on the gen 3 pushers where I can in dry market and I think it's really helping with instocks. The peanut butter/salad dressing/ketchup aisle is looking really good. Very few outs.

I'm awesome and management knows it.


----------



## jenna (Dec 2, 2016)

LaTarjetaRoja said:


> *I busted my ass to get done what needed to be done today. I doubt anyone even noticed*, but I'm proud of myself.



{I feel  like that all the time.}

Nice job!


----------



## RightArm (Dec 22, 2016)

Softlines is out of the back room with seasonal liability.  I pulled the last of our kids stock for winter along with discontinued and soon to be discontinued today.  The only shoes in our stock room are the ones in brown boxes marked for the new transition coming up.  Only thing in the back for men and women are jeans, socks, and packaged underwear.... maybe a box of sweats for the men but our table is still crammed a bit full.  Feels good!


----------



## Bosch (Dec 23, 2016)

For not being part of the clusterfuck that is seasonal and toys. I have scanned and pushed as much as I could where others didn't bother. 

The toy team from overnight hasn't done shit and they just figured out it's a problem. 

Yes it is a problem and a big one - just not In-Stocks problem. Have fun with it.


----------



## thetargetman (Dec 26, 2016)

I am handsome, smart, and I get stuff done!


----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 26, 2016)

I just qmos'd all the outdated meat salad cut veggies that were expired over Christmas.

  I'm the only PA that can read an expiration date.


----------



## Kartman (Dec 26, 2016)

thetargetman said:


> I am handsome, smart, and I get stuff done!


You sound like me!

Give yourself a raise!


----------



## phibot (Mar 8, 2018)

I haven't been fired yet


----------



## HLN13 (Mar 8, 2018)

phibot said:


> I haven't been fired yet


Copying @HRZone, I see...

No but seriously my store would probably be dead without me.. 

I feel like I’m the only one who scans random stuff that’s low and pulls it.. 

I always shoot endcaps whenever I see any lows/outs.

Mini-seasonal is like my favorite area so I work super hard to keep it full and zoned and I don’t think anyone else has ever zoned it before.

I don’t purposely take longer to work stray/pulls on closing shifts. Many Hardlines TM’s purposely take longer in order to stay away from zoning.

I’m the first one to head up to the lanes if they ask for it.


----------



## Kartman (Mar 8, 2018)

I used to have spirit and gumption.

Now all I have are ever-diminishing paychecks...


----------



## can't touch this (Mar 8, 2018)

I work OT whenever I can but for some reason they don't appreciate it one bit. It's cool tho because $17.25 an hour is a reward in itself


----------



## Guessed Service (Mar 8, 2018)

Multiple guests have told me they will go to my register even if I have a longer line because they prefer me as a cashier to others. 

Back when I was just a cashier, there were weeks I had the most transactions of any cashier. Extend that to my store being the busiest in the area, I could have very well been the busiest cashier in the entire area.


----------



## EchoFoxtrot (Mar 8, 2018)

I bring out full cases when a guest wants an item that is in the back because the shelf is empty and why leave the rest in the back? It can't sell back there, silly team members~


----------



## EchoFoxtrot (Mar 8, 2018)

Guessed Service said:


> Multiple guests have told me they will go to my register even if I have a longer line because they prefer me as a cashier to others.
> 
> Back when I was just a cashier, there were weeks I had the most transactions of any cashier. Extend that to my store being the busiest in the area, I could have very well been the busiest cashier in the entire area.



Been told I cashier super fast by my GSTL when I backup but I had to break the news to them that I hate cashiering. It's a love hate relationship these days. haha


----------



## IWishIKnew (Mar 8, 2018)

I spent most of last night on pulls so I didn't have much time for zoning so I sought out the aisles that were the biggest disasters (board games/puzzles, sportsball aisle, water bottles) and zoned the shit out of them.

I only cursed out the flow team in my head a half-dozen or so times while dumping half of the latter two aisles to backstock, which was a big part of why they were such disasters in the first place.


----------



## can't touch this (Mar 8, 2018)

IWishIKnew said:


> I only cursed out the flow team in my head a half-dozen or so times while dumping half of the latter two aisles to backstock, which was a big part of why they were such disasters in the first place.



Oh fuck that, my flow TL wouldn't stand for this at all!

Unfortunately though he's on LOA for a month so I've had to stand in for him (not officially) to make sure that the derpier flow TMs don't derp too much. I literally have to go behind them as they "push" to make sure they're not overpushing or backstocking shit that isn't backstock or leaving Zebras on shelves and shit which _*will*_ happen otherwise. Today I spent 30 minutes fixing the L.O.L. shelves that they crammed full of one DPCI and sent the others to backstock...L.O.L indeed!

They're too scared of the flow TL to pull this shit when he's here. I'm counting the days until he returns and balance is restored to the Force


----------



## IWishIKnew (Mar 8, 2018)

For some reason our flow team seems to be allergic to backstock.


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Mar 8, 2018)

Have about 15 dozen, but.....

- Guest told me I had a nice ass, "In dem Khaki's"
- Guest told me I had beautiful eyes
- The Marines tried to recruit me in the middle of PFresh, right in-front of my ETL, who was Marine.
- Got a major call-out, by our Group TL, which amounted to nothing (besides maybe PFab, I know, I am sorry Market)
- Went 28 months with all green visit on Steritech, sans, the week I was first training (as a Perishables Assistant).
- Have been Signing TM for 2.2 years and have not killed anybody.


----------



## glo (Mar 8, 2018)

BigEyedPhish said:


> Have about 15 dozen, but.....
> 
> - Guest told me I had a nice ass, "In dem Khaki's"
> - Guest told me I had beautiful eyes
> ...


Nice ass


----------



## EchoFoxtrot (Mar 8, 2018)

I can maneuver the wave best at my store and if anyone at T-xxx wants to fight about it let's have a contest. LOL


----------



## Fix It (Mar 8, 2018)

I’ve been beating the district in PMT metrics for months but my PMBP avoids doing high level walks at my store because I’m “too honest about other PMTs”. 

I can not tell a lie.


----------



## glo (Mar 8, 2018)

EchoFoxtrot said:


> I can maneuver the wave best at my store and if anyone at T-xxx wants to fight about it let's have a contest. LOL


I’m smooth as fuck with the powered pallet jack. 4 yrs unloading food has made me the sweet boy.


----------



## BackroomBear (Mar 8, 2018)

glo said:


> I’m smooth as fuck with the powered pallet jack. 4 yrs unloading food has made me the sweet boy.


Got complimented by an FDC driver once on my unload speed. Had to empty the trailer to get to the freezer pallet so I had ~15 pallets to pull out to get to ours. In and out in about 30 minutes! Make that a metric, spot!


----------



## WalksforMiles (Mar 8, 2018)

LaTarjetaRoja said:


> I busted my ass to get done what needed to be done today. I doubt anyone even noticed, but I'm proud of myself.



Same. 

Although these days I’m not even proud of myself. It’s just...whatever.


----------



## Bosch (Mar 8, 2018)

I can build boxes for that odd ball sized shit for SFS and make them look decent most of the time.. Unlike the one co-irker who keeps telling me he is going to be the TL for SFS..


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 8, 2018)

"Co-irker" lol
I have one of those.


----------



## Bosch (Mar 8, 2018)

redeye58 said:


> "Co-irker" lol
> I have one of those.



He is a pill, let me tell ya.. I can add everyday I don't slap the stupid out of him is a win for me..


----------



## glo (Mar 8, 2018)

BackroomBear said:


> Got complimented by an FDC driver once on my unload speed. Had to empty the trailer to get to the freezer pallet so I had ~15 pallets to pull out to get to ours. In and out in about 30 minutes! Make that a metric, spot!


We’re often the first stop so a full unload of the truck is normal to me lol


----------



## BREAKITOUT (Mar 9, 2018)

squirrely said:


> Went from TM to SrTL with LOD shifts. TM told me that it's awesome that I haven't changed and he appreciates that I still help push batches and zone. Lots of LODs bark orders, but I'm the first one to jump in and help.


You're going to have to start a new thread and tell us HOW!


----------



## Times Up (Mar 9, 2018)

glo said:


> We’re often the first stop so a full unload of the truck is normal to me lol



Then the DC isn't loading in the right order.  For the most part,   should be loaded LIFO...as long as the freight is safely loaded.


----------



## Times Up (Mar 9, 2018)

Rockin those attachments,  at least 2 per shift.  WAY easier to push than a RC.


----------



## glo (Mar 9, 2018)

PassinTime said:


> Then the DC isn't loading in the right order.  For the most part,   should be loaded LIFO...as long as the freight is safely loaded.


I think any C&S store can attest to it never being loaded in order.


----------



## Bosch (Mar 9, 2018)

glo said:


> I think any C&S store can attest to it never being loaded in order.



Truth. I don't do Market in any real form and even I know the way they load trucks is a shit show.


----------



## Times Up (Mar 9, 2018)

glo said:


> I think any C&S store can attest to it never being loaded in order.



Wastes  everyone's time!


----------



## FredPanda3 (Mar 9, 2018)

I'm always filling soft lines pogs when I have the occasional regular soft lines shift and I'm doing good on zone/reshop.


----------



## Flow Warrior (Mar 9, 2018)

glo said:


> I have the weekend off.


I have every friday off.


----------



## Flow Warrior (Mar 9, 2018)

LaTarjetaRoja said:


> I managed to get through another shift without revealing that I am a lizard person. Humansss are easssily fooled.


I always Knew!

Also


----------



## Aredhel (Mar 9, 2018)

^Dont cha hate when ya have those? Now I have to come up with some form of rodentia for dinner. And the scales, sweep em up and they just keep falling. *gets out vacuum*


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Mar 10, 2018)

IWishIKnew said:


> For some reason our flow team seems to be allergic to backstock.


Some of ours are too, but I think it stems from our former TL.  Back before e2e, I was pushing in grocery one day and he calls me over to show me that I could fit 2 more little packets of something on the shelf - so it didn't have to be back stocked!  Except when I was working in the same aisle a couple of shelves over, what fell off a shelf but those extras that he thought could be shoved on.  He was TL for flow and back room, and really pushed hard to have minimal back stock, even if that meant overstocking shelves.  Chemicals and Pets are the worst in my store - detergent bottles lying on their sides on top of others, pet food bags sliding off the top of the pile because they don't really fit, etc.
As for the pat on the back part, when I was cosmetics branding TM (also before e2e), my STL told me that our cosmetics sales were up 30% over the same time period previous year and gave me credit for doing such a great job with zoning and researching.  Yeah, those were the days.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Mar 11, 2018)

Ugh. That's so irritating, as a HL TM. The locations have quantities for things for a reason. Sometimes a location really can hold more than the capacity, and I always change capacity to reflect that, but Flow should be filling to location capacity; not to minimize backstock. The aisles look like shit if they're overfilled and people can't find stuff because nothing is where it belongs and guests get pissed because stuff moves over into slots with lower prices so they're surprised at the registers and so on.


----------



## Ringwraith917 (Mar 12, 2018)

If I have a few minutes in the signing room waiting for a batch to print I sort the stacks of random unused paper on the desk and put them back where they go.


----------



## jenna (Mar 12, 2018)

Ringwraith917 said:


> If I have a few minutes in the signing room waiting for a batch to print I sort the stacks of random unused paper on the desk and put them back where they go.



I snicker and point out [to myself] all the shit that is in the wrong place in our signing & fixture room.  Constant shit all over the place...on the floor, in carts, on tubs, in hand baskets.

:shakes head:

Put your stuff away, people!

this is why we can't have nice things.


----------



## jenna (Mar 12, 2018)

addition to Brag Thread:

I put my stuff away correctly in the fixture room.

woooo   Team Member of the Year, right here.

not an amazing accomplishment since the bar is set so low....


----------



## can't touch this (Mar 12, 2018)

I was filling in for the cart attendant who called out (he always does) and in between cart runs I was doing pulls. I came back from my 15 and another ~20 minutes later while pushing the autos the GSTL paged me over the walkie, "hey CTT777 are you still on your 15?" I replied that I've been back for a hot minute and asked if they needed more carts (affirmative). When I came back inside with the last row of carts she pulled me aside and said "HEY DUDE thanks for always coming back in a timely manner!!! Not gonna name names but we get a lot of '30 minute fifteens' up here so it helps us out a LOT when you respond right away!!! THANKS AGAIN!!!!!!" She looked about ready to hug me to death. It was cool to get recognized but at the same time kind of LOL that such a thing even needs recognition to begin with...I was just doing my job without really thinking about it. I said "Wow, tell whoever that is to get good" and she said "Ugh more like GET TERMED, I'm so done!!" lmao


----------



## Bosch (Mar 12, 2018)

IWishIKnew said:


> Ugh. That's so irritating, as a HL TM. The locations have quantities for things for a reason. Sometimes a location really can hold more than the capacity, and I always change capacity to reflect that, but Flow should be filling to location capacity; not to minimize backstock. The aisles look like shit if they're overfilled and people can't find stuff because nothing is where it belongs and guests get pissed because stuff moves over into slots with lower prices so they're surprised at the registers and so on.



Preach.. 

And yeah I gave some hours to a co-worker who needs the money but I needed a day off so win/win.. And my garage is now clean enough to mess it up again!


----------



## topcats69 (Mar 14, 2018)

i try to work with passion all time. but its hard when your the best lol


----------



## AJH212 (Mar 15, 2018)

Had a Guest that was frustrated with another stores E-TM team and with my stores LOD-TL yesterday. Guest told them to shut up and get out of their face.  Proceeded to compliment me and the knowledge I imparted for about 5 minutes. Quite pleased! (Especially since that TL stated there is no difference between 1080p and 4k) STL called me this morning to thank me.
(maybe I should get a raise?)


----------



## can't touch this (Mar 15, 2018)

AJH212 said:


> (Especially since that TL stated there is no difference between 1080p and 4k)



........................


----------



## AJH212 (Mar 15, 2018)

canttouchthis777 said:


> ........................


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Mar 20, 2018)

I did like $75 in myCheckout sales today from Guest Services. Not a ton but we don’t have the same opportunities as the sales floor


----------



## Tessa120 (Mar 20, 2018)

When a guest asks me for directions to some item that's not in softlines, there's very few item categories (like luggage or sewing supplies or kitchen towels/oven mitts) that I can't give landmark directions to.


----------



## Dog (Mar 20, 2018)

I didn’t cry today


----------



## Tessa120 (Mar 20, 2018)

Dog said:


> I didn’t cry today


Depending on the day, that can be a huge, huge accomplishment.


----------



## WalksforMiles (Mar 21, 2018)

I did a ton of revisions, pulled and pushed my batches, and backstocked. 

Honestly, I don’t even think any of my work mattered.


----------



## EchoFoxtrot (Mar 21, 2018)

IWishIKnew said:


> Ugh. That's so irritating, as a HL TM. The locations have quantities for things for a reason. Sometimes a location really can hold more than the capacity, and I always change capacity to reflect that, but Flow should be filling to location capacity; not to minimize backstock. The aisles look like shit if they're overfilled and people can't find stuff because nothing is where it belongs and guests get pissed because stuff moves over into slots with lower prices so they're surprised at the registers and so on.


 Exactly !!! when I was trained to do backroom duties (just because I asked so I could pick the shifts up) I started changing quantities on salesfloor. There has been so many funny ones I wish I took a picture of. Like QTY: 1114 of a lamp or QTY 3 when it's those little blind packs on an endcap. I love those. They make me laugh and roll my eyes and I have a story to tell to a fellow TM later. =P


----------



## GoodyNN (Mar 21, 2018)

NTR - I rocked my workout today.


----------



## RandomTeamMember (Apr 26, 2018)

If I'm being honest I pride myself on how open I am to talking anyone about anything. Wether your an ETL or just a cashier I treat everyone the same and always ask how your their doing and try to make things light and friendly. Yeah I'm awesome  (lol that felt nice)


----------



## taytay (Apr 26, 2018)

I'm the sole reason that there is any equipment at my store.
My GE won't take charge and the other ETLs won't do anything either.
I, as well as many other TMs think I'm pretty awesome.


----------



## unknown (Apr 28, 2018)

I'm awesome at throwing stuff away. I get people who think ... oh, I'll just leave this cart of fixtures in the fixture room .... two weeks later .... where are my fixtires. Gone. You want to leave your clean up for someone else, them I'll clean it up my way.


----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 28, 2018)

unknown said:


> I'm awesome at throwing stuff away. I get people who think ... oh, I'll just leave this cart of fixtures in the fixture room .... two weeks later .... where are my fixtires. Gone. You want to leave your clean up for someone else, them I'll clean it up my way.


Wow that’s a great idea.


----------



## PackAndCry (Apr 28, 2018)

unknown said:


> I'm awesome at throwing stuff away. I get people who think ... oh, I'll just leave this cart of fixtures in the fixture room .... two weeks later .... where are my fixtires. Gone. You want to leave your clean up for someone else, them I'll clean it up my way.


One of these days when I'm getting bitched at about packing being late I'm just going to roll all the SFS carts straight into the compactor, I swear.


----------



## HRLady (May 8, 2018)

I noticed some Team Members being constantly scheduled in another work center. These TMs never complained about it but I went ahead and sought permission to change them to the higher paying work center. Also got the TMs their back pay. None of them know what I did but it still felt great to do.


----------



## redeye58 (May 8, 2018)

@HRLady, you're a gem & a sweetheart.
I've worked in as many as three different workcenters in a day & filled in for TMs in a higher pay workcenter while they were on vay-cay without so much as a 'thanks for being flexible'.


----------



## can't touch this (May 8, 2018)

we should put up a Kickstarter to fund the creation of 1,800 @HRLady clones so we can have one at every store


----------



## GSA2ExpressPls (May 8, 2018)

- I'm extremely flexible with my hours and days.
- I work in higher paying work centers, and will soon make the same 12/hr everyone else is making. Sometimes my job changes 3 or more times in a 7-8 hour shift.
- I lost a loved one, and came back to work after only 3 days because I couldn't do that to my team.
-I will (and have) physically place(d) myself in between an irate/aggressive guest and another TM if that TM isn't a TL: they can yell at me, I've got broad shoulders, so I can carry it for the rest of my shift and not let it affect my work. If it is a TL I'll hang tight for backup if they need it.
-I do I fact offer every guest a red-card, thank them for using their red-card if they use one, and I encourage them all to take the survey when it pops up.
-I haven't f*&^%$g quit yet.


----------



## Tessa120 (May 8, 2018)

As far as point #3, don't do that. No job is worth your health or your family. I've made that mistake, and I regret it, and everyone I know who did the same thing also regrets it.


----------



## NKG (May 8, 2018)

Didn't murder my TL. So everything is coming up millhouse....


----------



## redeye58 (May 8, 2018)

Didn't add any bodies to the walk-in today.


----------



## GSA2ExpressPls (May 8, 2018)

Jenna120 said:


> As far as point #3, don't do that. No job is worth your health or your family. I've made that mistake, and I regret it, and everyone I know who did the same thing also regrets it.



Maybe someday I will, but right now I'm daisies. Last death I spun my wheels and it took me a year to start moving forward. This one I hit the ground running. Like I said, maybe someday I'll wish I'd taken more time.


----------



## Tessa120 (May 8, 2018)

Do we have to stick to how we are awesome at work?


----------



## OneArmedJesus (May 8, 2018)

I do my own backstock and pulls


----------



## ISMike (May 11, 2018)

Nokiddiegloves said:


> Didn't murder my TL. So everything is coming up millhouse....


Didn't murder (not) my TL who refuses to ever have his own team do things and instead gets everyone else to (or...y'know, tries)


----------



## IWishIKnew (May 19, 2018)

Most of my shifts I get another TM telling me they're grateful I stayed after the holiday season. Always nice to hear.


----------



## REDcardJJ (May 19, 2018)

I've got three different team leads fighting over me to work in their departments which I think is pretty cool


----------



## Fluttervale (May 20, 2018)

All my new hires showed up to orientation with proper ID.


----------



## Stuff2 (May 20, 2018)

I got accepted into graduate school on Friday, and I got an interview at a Target between my school and where I'll be living this Wednesday. I'm hopeful. I'm a former Spot employee with a good record, and I have homefield advantage (I'm going to graduate school in my hometown, and I've been in this Target countless times as both child and adult). Hopefully I get it. I need a summer/school part time gig, I know firsthand I can handle Target, and this Target is super easy to get to without driving (I don't drive, so that's important).


----------



## Stuff2 (May 20, 2018)

Fluttervale said:


> All my new hires showed up to orientation with proper ID.


How do you not? I used to sell liquor for a living, and the number of people who didn't have ID was staggering. I don't get it. I don't even have a driver's license, and I still carry valid state ID at all times. Hell, I had my state ID, social security card, birth certificate, and passport when I rolled up to my Target orientation. I wasn't taking chances. Better unnecessary documents stay in my backpack and unused than lose my job offer for lacking documents.


----------



## Fluttervale (May 20, 2018)

Stuff2 said:


> How do you not? I used to sell liquor for a living, and the number of people who didn't have ID was staggering. I don't get it. I don't even have a driver's license, and I still carry valid state ID at all times. Hell, I had my state ID, social security card, birth certificate, and passport when I rolled up to my Target orientation. I wasn't taking chances. Better unnecessary documents stay in my backpack and unused than lose my job offer for lacking documents.



Mom has it.  I forgot.  I have a copy (not good enough).  It expired.  Why can’t you use my bus pass?  

But mostly Mom has it.


----------



## Bosch (May 20, 2018)

Fluttervale said:


> Mom has it.  I forgot.  I have a copy (not good enough).  It expired.  Why can’t you use my bus pass?
> 
> But mostly Mom has it.



Adulting fail.


----------



## Stuff2 (May 23, 2018)

Stuff2 said:


> I got accepted into graduate school on Friday, and I got an interview at a Target between my school and where I'll be living this Wednesday. I'm hopeful. I'm a former Spot employee with a good record, and I have homefield advantage (I'm going to graduate school in my hometown, and I've been in this Target countless times as both child and adult). Hopefully I get it. I need a summer/school part time gig, I know firsthand I can handle Target, and this Target is super easy to get to without driving (I don't drive, so that's important).


Well, I got electronics TM, which is ideal. Everything's falling into place all of a sudden.


----------



## mizl (Dec 7, 2019)

Bumping this after the Pollyanna post... I moved to Beauty for most of the year and whipped that thing into serious shape while daily feeling like I could be doing more... and then someone showed me a picture from Fall National of a display showing the top 10 Beauty comps in the nation - my store was #1.


----------



## Tessa120 (Dec 7, 2019)

Woot!


----------



## helloworld2k20 (Dec 7, 2019)

mizl said:


> Bumping this after the Pollyanna post... I moved to Beauty for most of the year and whipped that thing into serious shape while daily feeling like I could be doing more... and then someone showed me a picture from Fall National of a display showing the top 10 Beauty comps in the nation - my store was #1.



That's impressive, nice job!


----------



## Calico Tapeworm (Dec 7, 2019)

I would love to that! How did you do it?


----------



## Kartman (Dec 7, 2019)

First - be a female!!!


----------

